# Halloween Party Music you May/May Not have heard of



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

Some more obscure favorites from my Halloween library.


*Artist:* Skindive
*Album:* Skindive
*Genre:* Electro/Rock
*Sounds Like:* 
Has been compared to Garbage (the band rather than actual refuse). Heavy guitar and harmonic vocals create a dark and eerie sound with heavier industrial atmosphere. Most songs having an almost epic feel.. As if they were written specifically for a movie (think of James Bond intros).
*Goes Good With:*
Probably best for Gothic/Industrial parties for ambient music, especially during cocktails. 
Could be good background music for a haunt queue. Many songs have an intensity that could help build anxiety/suspense before entering. 
As I mentioned above, many of the songs feel like they were written for a movie and as such, most songs could be used for many different themes of supporting media (i.e. web design, intro movies, advertisement etc.).
*Songs Not To Miss:* Tranquillizer, Zero Now
*Favorite lyric quote:*
Close my eyes tight, hurt with this light, your devious smile comes shining through to me. ~Confession

*Artist:* The Birthday Massacre
*Album:* Walking with Strangers
*Genre:* Synth/Rock, Alternative, Goth/Rock, Dark Wave
*Sounds Like:* 
Dark but innocent Lyrics with melodic female vocals and a heavy synth/guitar make for an haunting mix of sweet and evil. Think Tim Burton movies
*Goes Good With:*
All sorts of parties, this band is very big in the mod scene so if you are into 80s music or Goth rock you will love this.
Would be good for setting a dark, disturbed but innocent feel, like an Edwardian/Victorian Toy Room with a modern murderous twist.
*Songs Not To Miss:* Kill the Lights, Remember Me both from "Walking with Strangers" and Blue, Happy Birthday from the LP version of "Violet". Do not miss Happy Birthday..it is deranged and wonderful and is a must hear.
*Favorite lyric quote:*
I'm gonna bash them in, bash them in", I think he said. Then we wished them all a happy birthday. We kissed them all goodnight. ~Happy Birthday

*Artist:* Johnny Hollow
*Album:* Johnny Hollow
*Genre:* Goth/Industrial, Ambient
*Sounds Like:*
Very, very moody. Soft synth beats, mildly industrial with guttural guitar tracks. Deep female vocals only makes it that much darker. 
*Goes Good With:*
Definitely goth parties where no one is expected to dance. Maybe with cocktails or anywhere you want to set a dark, subdued tone.
*Songs Not To Miss:* Bag of Snow, Rasputin
*Favorite lyric quote:*
I am Rasputin, let me draw you in, Take this evil grin, and love me for my sins ~Rasputin

*Artist:* Snakefarm
*Album:* Songs From My Funeral
*Genre:* Jazz, Folk
*Sounds Like:* 
Contemporary, bluesy vocals with jazz base and guitar. Songs are all covers of murder themed songs from the 30s and later.
*Goes Good With:* 
Funeral processions lol! This is a very jazzy/blues take on a lot of popular songs about murder that were mostly pre-rock and roll, so it could fit WWII era themes as well as southern vampiresque. A favorite is St. James which some may recognize as an up-tempo version of the march usually heard during New Orleans funeral parades.
*Songs Not To Miss:* St. James, House of the Rising Sun
*Favorite lyric quote:*
I went down to St. Jame in February, to see my baby there, she was stretched out on a cold white table, so pale, so cold so fair ~St. James

*Artist:* Various
*Album:* Repo - The Genetic Opera
*Genre:* Rock/Opera
*Sounds Like:* 
Rock and Opera  Get the movie version of this album.. Sarah Brightman is fantastic. Epic guitar riffs and a story about a man hired by a genetics corporation to repossess replacement organs and body parts financed by sick people.
*Goes Good With:*
A good compliment to your Rocky Horror Picture Show themed party. The lyrics go from sad to brutal and cheeky.
*Favorite lyric quote:*
I'm the monster. I'm the villain. What perfection. What precision! Keen incisions, I deliver. Unscathed organs, I deliver. Repossession, I deliver. I'm the Repo! Legal assassin! 
*Note:* This is an even better movie and would be great playing in the background of any Halloween party. If you have not seen it I highly recommend it.

*Artist:* Apocalyptica
*Album:* Worlds Collide
*Genre:* Neo-Classical Symphonic Metal?!
*Sounds Like:*
Chamber music on steroids.. Cellos, guitars, hair.. what else would you ask of this Finnish metal band. Heavy, rhythmic guitars and classical instruments mesh, and they mesh well.
*Goes Good With:*
If you had a Halloween party in cathedral or a Bavarian castle..this is the stuff. The intensity and the complexity make this a fantastic choice for any Gothoween party. If you are a musician and like metal, this is a must hear.
*Songs Not To Miss:* Worlds Collide, Ion
*Favorite lyric quote:*
None - my face melted


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Interesting list - always looking for something to put me 'in the mood'. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samta (Oct 12, 2009)

nice music ... thanks for sharing with us


----------

